# Bad timing? chevron techron



## GTI-Corrado (Dec 9, 2010)

So I just bought my corrado.. I changed the oil and filter.. then I saw a can of fuel additive on the counter of my station.. So I went home did some research...Techron got really good reviews.. buy one got one free(autozone) Then I went home... Did some more homework(vwvortex Forums)... 

It has been said the worst time to use the additive is just after a oil change.. Is this true? should I not bother to use this? Would love to hear what you have to say!


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

It won't matter. Before OC is preferred, but nbd. I use Techron mixed in my 2-cycle oil that I add to the fuel. About 1oz Techron and 3oz of 2C to 10G of fuel.


----------



## GTI-Corrado (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks.....!


----------



## gmikel (Nov 10, 2010)

*oil change has nothing to do with it.*



GTI-Corrado said:


> So I just bought my corrado.. I changed the oil and filter.. then I saw a can of fuel additive on the counter of my station.. So I went home did some research...Techron got really good reviews.. buy one got one free(autozone) Then I went home... Did some more homework(vwvortex Forums)...
> 
> It has been said the worst time to use the additive is just after a oil change.. Is this true? should I not bother to use this? Would love to hear what you have to say!


techron is a good addative for cleaning your fuel system. oil has nothing to do with it. to use it to its best advantage put it in your gas as directed when you do a lot of short trips. it works best if it sits in the fuel system in short cycles. it's not to any advantage to use it when you do long trips.


----------

